

Numbers radio station - ajayjain
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station

======
teamonkey
There was a fascinating BBC Radio documentary on numbers stations called
'Tracking the Lincolnshire Poacher'. It's worth a listen, if just to hear the
creepy otherworldliness of the station audio.

I'm not going to link to any particular source but a quick google search
should do it.

